# Power View add in not working Excel 2016 Windows 10



## tubbs497564 (Mar 17, 2017)

Excel Version 2016 does not have the Powerview Dropdown so you have to add it into the ribbon manually I have successfully added in Powerview reports into my Insert Ribbon and its visible but when I click it there is supposed to be an 'Enable dialogue box' opening up, however I am not getting this dialogue box appearing.

Any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## RoryA (Mar 17, 2017)

What does happen, if anything? You can enable the add-in by enabling the Data Analysis addins in the Advanced section of Options.


----------



## tubbs497564 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Rory however I've just found out that the addin is not available on Office 365 Home, even on the PRO version there is an issue which has not yet been resolved


----------

